
The Ouya game console has geopolitical implications - for your kids - zoowar
http://falkvinge.net/2013/06/27/oh-boy-more-ouya-hype/
======
gliese1337
I _hope_ he's right, but honestly, this seems a little over-optimistic. I
doubt the Ouya will transform the world in the way Rick Falkvinge thinks it
will unless people actually _want_ it to.

~~~
xanderstrike
Especially since the Ouya, while certainly open to development as much as any
other Android device, isn't any _easier_ to develop for. Making an Ouya game
is just as difficult as making a game for any other platform.

From my perspective, there's nothing in the Ouya that will interest the kids
in programming any more than any other console.

